# ih 574 hydraulic problems lots of air gettin to system



## Kyle pontius (Jun 19, 2020)

Hi there I’m new to hydraulics but like to fox my own stuff I just bought this Ih 574 and replaced the ram seals on the loader and the valve seals and now nothing with work on my tractor. I replaced the hydraulic filter and made sure it’s seating correctly I checked it with the shaving cream idea spraying that around it and a lot of other areas but cannot pin point where it’s sucking air from. I pulled a line off the mcv behind the filter and it was all straight foam. I can get things to move A little bit after the tractor has sat over night but once it starts to run for 5 minutes everything stops working any help would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Welcome to the forum. I'd almost think that if it's suck in air, it would also push out oil. Did you change the oil when you replaced the hydraulic filter? Have you the correct oil in the system? I believe your tractor uses HY-Tran tractor hydraulic oil, one reservoir I believe. Someone who knows can jump in anytime!


----------



## harry16 (Dec 8, 2011)

Well, you know that the problem is in your suction line somewhere. Is your reservoir low? Suction screen plugged? Any hoses in the suction line? O-rings in the suction connections? Do you see any oil wetness in the suction line? Maybe a small crack in a metal line?


----------



## Kyle pontius (Jun 19, 2020)

harry16 said:


> Well, you know that the problem is in your suction line somewhere. Is your reservoir low? Suction screen plugged? Any hoses in the suction line? O-rings in the suction connections? Do you see any oil wetness in the suction line? Maybe a small crack in a metal line?


How do I tell which line is the suction line that makes sense I just don’t know what line sucks there’s so many everywhere


----------



## harry16 (Dec 8, 2011)

Do you know where your hydraulic pump is?? The suction line will be the larger diameter tube attached to your pump.


----------



## Kyle pontius (Jun 19, 2020)

Yes I do would it be a rubber one or a hard line coming from that?


----------



## Kyle pontius (Jun 19, 2020)

I found what I assume is the suction line there was a greasy mess around the pump but looks like it was built up over the years not sure how to tell if that line has a crack everything looks normal by it and fittings are tight checked for leaks with cream and oil around the fittings I cannot notice anything ideas? Thanks and sorry for the stupid questions


----------



## harry16 (Dec 8, 2011)

You need to get a service/repair/shop manual for your tractor. You can get a downloadable manual on ebay for $10, or a hard copy for $35. I use an I&T shop manual for my tractor.


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

your main hydraulic pump is bolted to the inside of the MCV valve and when you remove MCV housing, the pump comes with it, the pump pickup is cast as part of the MCV and this joins into the rest of the cast pickup in the transmission housing, 

There are no external pickup hoses or metal lines on the 574.

You do need to get yourself the workshop manual for your tractor.

When you replaced the transmission filter, this should have come with a new seal and bolt O ring??.


----------



## Kyle pontius (Jun 19, 2020)

I have got one but the graphics are terrible to see what’s what and it doesn’t seem to go through problems like this just on rebuilding some of the parts


FredM said:


> your main hydraulic pump is bolted to the inside of the MCV valve and when you remove MCV housing, the pump comes with it, the pump pickup is cast as part of the MCV and this joins into the rest of the cast pickup in the transmission housing,
> 
> There are no external pickup hoses or metal lines on the 574.
> 
> ...


Ok yes that makes more sense now thanks but Yes it came with a new seal which I put in and it didn’t have an o ring but I put a new one of those in I checked around it for leaks and it didn’t seem to be leaking or sucking if my test worked correctly. Is it very hard to screw up how the screen unit goes inside that filter seems like it was pretty straightforward and just sat inside the filter but I’m wondering if that had anything to do with it


----------



## Kyle pontius (Jun 19, 2020)

I have got one but the graphics are terrible to see what’s what and it doesn’t seem to go through problems like this just on rebuilding some of the parts


----------



## OldIron Pete (Mar 24, 2020)

Sounds like you need to prime Or bleed your system. If you rebuilt the cylinders/ valves there’s not much fluid in the system. ( just a lot of air ) so when you start it up, it pushes what oil you have in the reservoir out to the Valves and then to the cylinders. You get foam returning because you don’t have enough fluid. Thus, not enough pressure to move the cylinders. Also if you removed the pump did you prime it after you put it back in?


----------



## arcwelder (Sep 2, 2016)

on my Long 2510 there was a burr on the suction tube. that put a pin hole in the rubber connector. It sucked a lot of air into the hydraulics, making things really weird. Made the hydraulic oil look like it had water in it. I took oil and put in a glass jar when it was all milky, and marked the level with a marker. after sitting overnight, the level dropped a half inch and was all clear. no water.
Check the pickup tube and filter. It may be sucking air.


----------

